# need some help on this



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

*need some help on this do i need to wetsand or could someone do wetsanding for me*

i have these etching marks on mostly the bottom half of my saxo and would a heavier compound and agressive pad get rid of these or would i need to wetsand and polish with a heavier polish, i haven't wet sanding at all before so if someone could give me some advice that would be very helpfull, or could someone come to my place i'm located in south wales not far from brecon.










many thanks

Wayne


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

what have you tried so far ?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i would start with something like #80 step up to #83
then wet sand if needed

does like look its gone through quite a bit though


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

peter richards said:


> what have you tried so far ?


i've tried 80 on a 4inch polishing pad and P0106Fa on a polishing pad, i have all the menz range and megs 83 and all the sonus range. would appreciate any help you can give me:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

How large is the area of etching? Has it been caused by bird droppings?

Definitely give #83 a try before you step up to wet-sanding. Try that on your polishing pad, then if needed step up to a cutting pad.

If that fails then give wetsanding a try, it isn't as tricky as you think. If you need some advice on how to do it just ask.


----------

